# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Apex >  Espace de travail APEX

## Loc59

Bonjour  tous, 

J'effectue en ce moment une migration de HTML_DB vers HTML_DB_2 (APEX).
Je voudrais savoir comment crer un groupe de travail (WORKSPACE) sur APEX ?
Je me demande aussi si la migration est possible par des simples export <-> import ?

Merci.

----------


## Loc59

Up

----------

